# Paramount (PARA)



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Is anyone else in this? Paramount, ex-Viacom. Berkshire Hathaway disclosed a new purchase stake. Only 2.6B or so, but the market obviously likes it, up 10-12% today.

This is one of my biggest holdings. 3% yield, single digit P/E.

I think it will get bought out at some point.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Yeah, I had Viacom originally, which turned into Paramount shares. Holding on to it for now.


----------

